# Newbie here



## projectfastback (May 24, 2004)

I'm a newbie here on this forum...actually newbie to the whole nissan scene to be exact. I just had a couple questions and maybe some of your answers and opinions would help out. Like I said I'm new so excuse me if any of my quesions sound stupid. 
I'm looking to buy a 240sx fastback in the near future. I've always loved the body and think it would make a great project car. For years I've been saving up for a motor swap for my 94 civic hatchback and I've had my eye on the k20a2 motor for quite some time. The price is crazy though. $6000!!! I finally have enough but I figure I would rather have a 240sx with a sr20det swap. I think that can give the same potential if not better than the k20 motor and plus I'll have 2 cars.
I've searched and found a couple 240 shells in my area. What kind of price ranges should I expect? My friend has a sr20det s13 black top in his fastback, but would it be possible to swap in an s15 motor? I've heard of problems from a couple friends that don't know too much about 240's but are they serious? Is it worth it or is it too much trouble? What kind of performance and drawbacks (1/4 mile, handling, etc.) results should I be expecting from an s13 swap, s14, and s15? My budget is set around $6-7g's. That's the most I want to spend for the car and the motor itself. How is smog in CA? Does anyone have any street legal 240's with sr20's? I might have a friend that can smog for me, but are there any other legal issues I should worry about? I look forward to your replies, sorry for the long thread. Thanks in advance


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the answer to all your questions is... SEARCH! Don't s15, there are some complications that arise. For a shell, expect to pay about $300-$500 if its in good condition. No SR20 swap will be legal in CA, so you would have to do one of there thingsay off the smog checker, replace the SR with KA every 2 years, or put like 3 cats on wen you go for smog. There are also other very decent engines that will also satisfy your budget requirements: CA18DET, RB20DET, RB25DET, or even KA24DET. check these out to before you make a final decision because the CA and RB are both less expensive, but in some respects better engines.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

hey buddy wasup, everything krollio(sp) said is correct. an s15 swap is insanely expensive and hard, im talkin about basically turning your s13 into an s15. thats about how much wok goes into it. (im exagerating but not by much)

id like to welcome you to the forums and i suggest you search around before asking questions or you will be flamed. if you need any help or have any questions i would be glad to help you if you pm me! nice to meet you bro and good luck.

shift_community


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

well for one thing that you should know...
the 240 really isnt a drag car..

and none of the jspec engines will pass in CA..

i have heard of people passing by using mad # of cats, as previously said..
but too much to hassle.
or you have to pay someone.
and there is the fact that if you get checked... you will have an illegal engine in your car.
S15 sr20, no sense in doing it..
if you really want a lot of power..Go Rb...Rb20,Rb25,Rb26...
that would still cost you upwards of more than a Sr.

it all depends what you are looking for.
do you want a drag car, autox, drift, ect...?

the ka can be a proven hp engine when turboed and done right...
and still could be built with full internalls for less or about the same price of a Sr, all depending how its done..

first of all though..
suspension and brakes is a must , before you can put mad power into that car..
going fast is easy, stopping is harder.
and handling the car.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

RB20 is less than an SR if you just want power.


----------



## projectfastback (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. I've tried searching but not as much as I should have...hehe sorry. Well I just came out of the honda scene so drag probably is one of my main priorities. I want to leave the option open for autoX'ing. I know my friends have direct connections with tein so I can get suspension through them. They also have several accounts with other wholesellers, so parts isn't that big of a concern to me other than some research on which parts to go with. Engine wise, I know nothing about the other motors so I'll take some time to search up on those. As for smog my bro's friend did his car and he said he'd be willing to pass my car so I hope if I ever get pulled over by any cops it won't be a big issue otherwise I have to swap back the k24 or find some other way around that. 
I found a car local in my area, actually down the street from me. He's asking $500. I'm going to check out the condition on Tuesday and I'll take some pics hopefully get some opinions from the experts here. Thanks again. I'll keep you updated with any other questions I can't find from searching.


----------

